# Schriftart in Eclipse



## JAVAnnik (4. Okt 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem und leider keine passense Antwort beim googeln gefunden...
und zwar wollte ich in Eclipse einfach nur die Schriftgröße in einem Label ändern finde aber keinen anderen Befehl als setFont() ... dabei muss man allerdings auch die Schriftart angeben, die wollte ich aber nicht ändern weil ich die Standart Schrift in Eclipse recht schn fand ... nun meine Frage weiß jemand welhe Schriftart bei Eclipse Standart ist oder weiß jemand eine andere Lösung die Schriftart beizubehalten??


----------



## Spacerat (4. Okt 2011)

```
myFont.derive((float) newSize);
```

[EDIT]Um himmels Willen nicht mit
	
	
	
	





```
myFont.derive((int) newStyle);
```
verwechseln![/EDIT]


----------



## JAVAnnik (4. Okt 2011)

nicht das erste oder nicht das zweite ich blick grad net durch ... kannst du mal den bespiel mit einem label machen dessen Schriftgröße man ändert...


----------



## hdi (4. Okt 2011)

Reden wir hier jetzt von Eclipse oder von Java? 

Was Spacerat meinte:


```
label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont(22F)); // Schriftgröße umstellen auf 22
label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD); // Schrit fett machen
```

Beachte das "F" hinter der 22. Das ist das was Spacerate auch schon meinte: Die Methode ist überladen, wenn du einen int übergibst ist das ein Style, d.h. fett oder kursiv etc. Wenn du die Größe festlegen willst musst du ein float übergeben.

edit: Vielleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch und du willst einfach nur die Schaftart in Eclipse umstellen. Aber da du hier irgendwas von Java-Methoden postest gehe ich davon aus du redest eher davon.. Gewöhn dir ab von Eclipse zu reden wenn du Fragen zum Code hast. Eclipse ist nur eine IDE und bestimmt auch nicht die Schrifart von Java Programmen. Java selbst bzw. auch das Betriebssystem bestimmt die Schriftart.


----------



## JAVAnnik (4. Okt 2011)

ahh ok danke ... naja von java und elipse hat ja irgendwas miteinander zutun ... ich wollte entweder wie ihr mir es gelifert habt eine möglichkeit allgemein die shriftart beizubehalten oder eben einfach die Standartschriftart von eclipse einsetzen

edit: ach so dachte eclipse bestimmt den Standart...


----------



## hdi (4. Okt 2011)

Wie gesagt Eclipse hat NICHTS mit deinem Programm zu tun. Es ist nur die Software die du nutzt um Java zu coden. Ob du den Code in Eclipse schreibst oder in Notepad spielt keine Rolle, am Ende ist es das selbe Programm.


----------

